# T-Shirt Druck-Service fuer Vektorgrafiken?



## Zatic (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo community,

habe im Forum einige Threads gefunden die fragen wie man Bilder fuer den Shirt-Druck bearbeitet. Meine Frage ist eher umgekehrt: Wer kann mir einen guten Druck-Service (Versand nach D) nennen, der Vektorgrafiken akkzeptiert und eine anstaendige Auswahl hat? 

Ich habe schon spreadshirt.de probiert, bei denen stimmt meiner Meinung nach alles bis auf eine Sache: Maximale Druckflaeche von 29cm x 29cm . Leider nicht geeignet fuer Trikots Marke Eigendruck.

Kennt jemand einen Service der groessere Druckflaechen fuer Vektorgrafiken anbietet? 

Viele Gruesse,
Manuel


----------



## ink (6. Mai 2008)

Moin
Wenn du was plottern lassen willst (Trikots sind ja erfahrungsgemäß beflockt)
muss doch der Drucktyp ne Vektorgrafik haben.

Am einfachsten gehst du damit zu ner Firma um die Ecke, die können
dir da sicher nen guten Preis machen und gehen auf individuelle Wünsche ein.

Ne gute Online-Druckerei kann dir jetzt nicht empfehlen, sorry. (hab die bisher immer
selber gemacht )

mfg


----------



## Zatic (8. Mai 2008)

Ja, klar, ich habe Vektorgrafiken. Versand a la spreadshirt waere nur gut weil ich das fuer Dritte mache und beim Shop um die Ecke halt den ganzen Versand (und das Geldeintreiben...) selber am Hals habe. 

Nun, muss ich wohl mal ne Tour durch die Stadt machen und schauen was geboten wird. Danke trotzdem!


----------

